
Using Google's Python Client Library to Authorise Your Desktop App with OAuth2 - Jmoir
http://www.jamalmoir.com/2016/03/google-python-library-oauth2.html
======
tbrock
Nice post. I've definitely struggled with this before.

I'm always amazed at how difficult it is to use google's APIs. It probably
should not require a lengthy post to explain how it works assuming they want
people to use it. Yet here we are.

~~~
Jmoir
Yeah, I'm not too impressed by the Google API documentation if I'm honest.
Using the API via HTTP is quite well documented, but using the api via their
python library... Not so much.

------
mherrmann
If you want to write a Django app that uses Google's OAuth then the following
would serve as a good template:
[https://github.com/mherrmann/ExcludeMyIP](https://github.com/mherrmann/ExcludeMyIP).

------
gravypod
Is there any way to have an end-user application that doesn't require a oauth
certificate the way you created? I'm attempting to write some software now
that would benefit from allowing people to keep data in Google Spreadsheets.

~~~
Jmoir
If you're going to be accessing user data, you need to be using oath
authorisation. There are other ways to handle it but after a lot of research
and trial and error, in the end this was the best way I found.

------
jhasse
Am I the only one or is there something wrong with scrolling on this site?

~~~
Jmoir
What's the problem?

~~~
jhasse
It's different than any other side and somehow slower and a little bit
delayed.

~~~
Jmoir
Well it has a smooth scrolling effect on it. Does it lag? Is it inconvenient?

Any feedback on anything to do with the blog is welcomed and appreciated.

~~~
jhasse
Yes it's a little bit inconvenient. I have smooth scrolling enabled in my
browser and it seems those two don't work together ;)

~~~
Jmoir
Ah I see, thanks for telling me!

